# .22 lr and .22 mag revolver??



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Is there any other revolvers out there other than the Ruger single six that you can swap out cylinders from .22lr to .22mag?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, but I would never buy another one. FIE makes one, that is what I purchased and was darn happy to find someone to take it off my hands. Head spacing was lousy and it cracked like you would not believe. It was almost unbearable with earplug, you had to have muffs on to tolerate the noise.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Heritage Manufacturing, http://www.heritagemfg.com, makes the Rough Rider that swaps cylinders from .22lr and .22 mags. Good plinking gun for around $200.00.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

USFA Target and USFA Plinker Extra 22 Mag cylinder is standard

Freedom Arms Model 97 Extra 22 Mag cylinder is an additional cost option

Charter Arms Pathfinder Combo This is listed as a 22lr/22Mag combo but it's a double action and there doesn't appear to be a second cylinder. It's not clear to me how both work in it and they don't explain it in the add.

edit: The Colt New Frontier Single actions are no longer manufactured but they also came as 22lr/22M combos. You may be able to find a used one.

-na


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Though I do not know about the Charter arms combo, I do know Charter Arms and have never regretted a purchase of their products. Hope that helps in some way.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Well...looks like it's going to be the Ruger Single Six Hunter in Stainless for me. I like the 7.5" barrel and the ability to add the scope with ease(comes with scope rings). 

Should be fun for plinking in .22lr or a late night close range coyote in .22mag


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Good choice Doc, well worth the money.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Dimensions on the 22lr and 22 mag bullets are slightly different (.223 and .224 respectively). The combos I have seen tend to shoot a bit better with the mag ammo than the 22lr. Good enough for plinking but you'll never mistake one for a serious 22lr target revolver.

-na


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Nick Adams said:


> Dimensions on the 22lr and 22 mag bullets are slightly different (.223 and .224 respectively). The combos I have seen tend to shoot a bit better with the mag ammo than the 22lr. Good enough for plinking but you'll never mistake one for a serious 22lr target revolver.
> 
> -na


I've read that also but the 6" blued Single-Six I have is the opposite. .22LR is much more accurate than the Mag. I've killed woodchucks, ****, and squirrels with the .22LR cylinder so I'm not all that upset about it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

North American Arms "The Earl" 22mag / 22 LR combo.

I picked up one of these last week for a gun to carry on my trapline. Very small gun that is easy to put in a pocket but it does still have a 4" barrel.

If you don't have small hands it may not be the gun for you.:lol:


Here is a pic:


----------



## buckshot01 (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that is a nice looking gun, but I don't know how I feel about that trigger. Never seen one like that before. Does it roll back or depress like a regular trigger? What kind of breaking weight do you think it might have? Single/double action? I do think it looks nice overall.

I carry a Tauraus .22 mag revolver that I guess is based on an old Smith and Wesson frame. For me, it's a nice gun...I was skeptical of Tauraus. I'm not sold on them overall but am please with this revolver. 8 shot cylinder, 6" barrel, stainless. Good trail gun. Loud though.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The Earl is single action only. When you draw the hammer back the trigger moves forward.





Here are a couple links about it.


http://www.gunblast.com/NAA-Earl.htm


----------



## buckshot01 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll look it up...boy the hand sure put it into perspective. It is a small frame pistol. Pretty easily carried I bet.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

buckshot01 said:


> I'll look it up...boy the hand sure put it into perspective. It is a small frame pistol. Pretty easily carried I bet.


Fits right in my pocket. Like I said though its not the gun for everyone. Not easy to reload but for what I need its perfect. Fun to shoot also. With the 22 mag loads it reports pretty good. (I was drawn to it initially because my last name is Earl)

Next time your in the gun shop hold one just for the fun of it.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I had a Ruger for a number of years. It's the only gun I regret ever getting rid of. I'll buy another one sooner or later. I had the 6" blue version and used to use it to hunt rats at an old manufacturing plant.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Smith & wesson use to make one also, likely discontinued. I forget the designator......... I had one, sold it to a friend, that was a mistake.........


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

My 6" Single-six fits in the pocket of my hunting coat and works well on the trapline. Yes, I have a CPL.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

See...I want one for a dual purpose gun. Trapline with the .22lr, and night time yote hunting with the .22mag/scope combo. 

I'm an archer at heart and I'm aware of the challenges associated with using a rimfire to hunt coyotes but that's kinda why I'm looking that way. I could just use my shotgun with the turkey choke and heavi-shot but I haven't used that in years for anything. 

For daytime I use my .223. 

I'm just getting into trapping and yote hunting so I figured the single six would be prefect for both applications. Not to mention just a fun little trail plinker/camp gun.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm just getting into trapping and yote hunting so I figured the single six would be prefect for both applications. Not to mention just a fun little trail plinker/camp gun.


The Single Six is all that. I prefer it chambered in 32 H&R Mag over the 22lr/22mag combo. I have found the MkI/MKII/MKIII autos to be better dedicated 22lr guns.

-na


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that to use them after dark - they need to be rimfire........


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

hunt-n-fool said:


> I think that to use them after dark - they need to be rimfire........


Yep...and that's weighing heavily in my decision.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

I have owned the Ruger Single Six since 1982, it has been an outstanding little revolver. Mines shoots both the .22lr and .22mag very well. That little gun made it and easy decision to buy other Rugers later on (Redhawk in .44mag, 10-22, M77 in .22mag).

I don't know what a Single Six in .22lr/.22mag goes for in todays market, but IIRC I paid around $160-$170 for mine new 28 years ago.


----------

